# Help for IE-9 Windows 7 prfessional



## Master Dan (Sep 21, 2012)

I have tried everthing you can think of to do the online Dan Rank promtion with Kukkiwon. I am a registered recommending master but cannot log on using my IE-9 Internet Explorer 9 with Windows 7 professional. I can log on using Mozilla but it will only let me enter some information and no pictures. 

No help at all from Microsoft wound up with TECHZILLA from one of there help lines and they wanted to take over my computer got into operating systems and said I had massive error and warning messages that needed to be deleted I called my IT guy and he said hang up disconnect they want to BS you and get you to spend money. Still back to square one will have to continue to use snail mail.

Still why would some peoples computers in lower 48 work with IE-9 and not mine. My IT person does not have a clue so for now going to mail in applications??


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 21, 2012)

what exactly is the problem you're having?

when you say 'cannot log in'  what does that mean? you physically cant type? button doesnt work? correct username and password says its wrong? etc.. etc.. etc..

too many unknowns to even make a guess at the moment.

only thing i can guess from your information is they use an activex control for image upload (only works on IE)

what site are you referring to as well?


----------



## kitkatninja (Sep 21, 2012)

Have you tried the following:

1. Using compatibility mode in IE?
2. Deleted your temporary internet files?
3. Applied all outstanding updates (from Microsoft updates)?
4. (Depending on the site) Updated plug-ins like flash, shockwave, java, silverlight, etc...
5. Tried resetting IE settings?  (Tools -> Internet Options -> Advanced, etc)

Plus the things that SuperFLY mentioned...


----------

